# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ++خواندن برای کنکور در طرح پرستاری ++

## s_hosein_p

سلام دوستان عزیز
من این مهرماه وارد ترم 7 میشم و سال دیگه یجورایی طرح شروع میشه 

خواستم بدونم کسی اطلاع داره که طرح پرستاری به چه شکله؟؟
من میخوام سربازی و طرح و باهم بگذرونم... 

و اینکه تو این مدت برای کنکور 1402 بخونم و شرکت کنم 
بنظرتون اگر موقع کنکور هنوز تو طرح باشم مشکل پیش میاد؟؟

لطفا در این رابطه کمکم کنین چون امسال میخوام کار کنم منابعو تهیه کنم برا شروع از شهریور سال بعد
ممنون

----------


## dr.eliot

من یکیو میشناسم تو طرح پرستاریه وبرای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ داره میخونه

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

یچیزی برام خیلی جالبه اونم اینکه اکثر دانشجوهای پرستاری که میشناسم تو فکر کنکور مجدد هستن دلیلشو میشه بگید؟یعنی پرستاری خیلی بده و غیر قابل تحمل؟

----------


## Mobin.

> یچیزی برام خیلی جالبه اونم اینکه اکثر دانشجوهای پرستاری که میشناسم تو فکر کنکور مجدد هستن دلیلشو میشه بگید؟یعنی پرستاری خیلی بده و غیر قابل تحمل؟


فک کنم اگه خودت هدفت پرستاری باشه مشکلی پیش نیاد . احتمال میدم اینا از همونایی ان که مثلن میخواستن پزشکی بخونن بعد رتبه پرستاری دانشگاه خوب میارن .و قانع میشن که اقا همین خوبه و کار داره و فلان . بعدش دوباره میان بخونن واس پزشکی . دسته دوم احتمال زیاد پشیمون میشن

----------


## Falconeh

> فک کنم اگه خودت هدفت پرستاری باشه مشکلی پیش نیاد . احتمال میدم اینا از همونایی ان که مثلن میخواستن پزشکی بخونن بعد رتبه پرستاری دانشگاه خوب میارن .و قانع میشن که اقا همین خوبه و کار داره و فلان . بعدش دوباره میان بخونن واس پزشکی . دسته دوم احتمال زیاد پشیمون میشن


خب گزینه های روی میز برا همه رشته ها یکسانه عزیزم
مثلا یکی فیزیوتراپی میخونه بعدا کنکور میده میره پزشکی
یکی مهندسی میخونه کنکور میده میره پزشکی
یکیم پرستاری
از نظر خودم اشکالی نداره 
و اینکه همش از پرستاری نیست که میخوان پزشکی بخونن
از همه رشته ها هستن
مشکل اینجاست دوربینا زوم شدن رو پرستاری

پ ن: اول پستت چیز خوبی نوشتی، اگه هدف مشخص و دلی باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد!

----------


## s_hosein_p

> من یکیو میشناسم تو طرح پرستاریه وبرای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ داره میخونه


خب چطوریه طرحش چندماهه کجا میگذرونه

----------


## s_hosein_p

> یچیزی برام خیلی جالبه اونم اینکه اکثر دانشجوهای پرستاری که میشناسم تو فکر کنکور مجدد هستن دلیلشو میشه بگید؟یعنی پرستاری خیلی بده و غیر قابل تحمل؟


بحث بد بودن نیست، من یک در میلیون فکر نمیکردم بقیه رشته ها در نیام و پرستاری اولویت آخرم بود ،پرستاری رشته و شغل بدی نیست ولی کار هرکسی نیست باید واقعا دوسش داشته باشی 
من بعد 6 ترم و رفتن به بیمارستان فهمیدم به سیستم من نمیخوره واقعا

----------


## Mobin.

> خب گزینه های روی میز برا همه رشته ها یکسانه عزیزم
> مثلا یکی فیزیوتراپی میخونه بعدا کنکور میده میره پزشکی
> یکی مهندسی میخونه کنکور میده میره پزشکی
> یکیم پرستاری
> از نظر خودم اشکالی نداره 
> و اینکه همش از پرستاری نیست که میخوان پزشکی بخونن
> از همه رشته ها هستن
> مشکل اینجاست دوربینا زوم شدن رو پرستاری
> 
> پ ن: اول پستت چیز خوبی نوشتی، اگه هدف مشخص و دلی باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد!


اره کاملا درسته . منظور منم پرستاری نبود . کلا رشته هایی عین پرستاری که رتبه کمتری نسبت به اون رشته تاپ میخوان ولی منطق قبل انتخاب رشتت میگه که حاضرم پشت نمونم ولی یه رشته معمولی ( بازم معمولی نیس واسه کسی که علاقه داشته باشه . واسه ادمایی مثل ما که رشته هارو بر اساس رتبه مورد نیازشون رتبه بندی کردن ) بخونم . و این باعث مشکل میشه بعدا . حالا هر رشته ای که باشه . البته خیلی ها هم هستن مثلا اینجوری رفتن یه رشته دیگه بعدش علاقه مند شدن و حال کردن با رشته . آدما فرق دارن . یه نسخه کلی نمیشه براشون نوشت

----------


## dr.eliot

> خب چطوریه طرحش چندماهه کجا میگذرونه


اینارو نمیدونم ولی اردیبهشت باهاش صحبت کردم ۹ ماه گذرونده بود وتو بازه هایی که درمانگاه نبود درس میخوند برای کنکور یه روستا افتاده بود الانم خبری ندارم ازش میگفت موقع هایی که درمانگاه هستم هم کتاب میخونم چون همیشه شلوغ نیس

----------


## s_hosein_p

> اینارو نمیدونم ولی اردیبهشت باهاش صحبت کردم ۹ ماه گذرونده بود وتو بازه هایی که درمانگاه نبود درس میخوند برای کنکور یه روستا افتاده بود الانم خبری ندارم ازش میگفت موقع هایی که درمانگاه هستم هم کتاب میخونم چون همیشه شلوغ نیس


اهان ممنون

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> بحث بد بودن نیست، من یک در میلیون فکر نمیکردم بقیه رشته ها در نیام و پرستاری اولویت آخرم بود ،پرستاری رشته و شغل بدی نیست ولی کار هرکسی نیست باید واقعا دوسش داشته باشی 
> من بعد 6 ترم و رفتن به بیمارستان فهمیدم به سیستم من نمیخوره واقعا


چیش باعث شد بفهمید به سیستمتون نمیخوره؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> چیش باعث شد بفهمید به سیستمتون نمیخوره؟


اینکه اکثر کارا به دوش پرستاره ولی تهش بهت میگن آمپول زن، اینکه یه چیز شه اول یقه تورو میگیرن، اینکه حتی بهیارام به دانشجوی پرستاری و تازه کارا زور میگن، اینکه دکتر میاد یه ربع ویزیت میکنه میره و همه چی گردن پرستاره و  تهش شیفتی 6 بدن سیستم اوکیی نبود برا من

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

اون دوستمون که گفت یه نفر طرحه پرستاریه و داره برا ۱۴۰۰ میخونه خودشون گفتند طرحشو درمانگاه افتاده، درمانگاه اگر بیفتی خیلییییییی راحت تره و وقت برا مطالعه هست که ایشون وقت میکنند دارند میخونند، درمونگاه از شنبه تا چهارشنبه مثل اداری از ساعت ۷ یا ۸صبح تا ۲ ظهر هستی و روز پنجشنبه تا ساعت ۱ ظهر. روزهای تعطیل رسمی تعطیلی از جمله جمعه ها و ... درکل مثل یه کارمند دولتی.  اما طرح تو بیمارستان عملا دهنت آسفالته (ببخشیدا) یه شیفت هایی میدن که نمیتونی نفس بکشی و حرفم نمیتونی بزنی چون بقول خودشون طرحی مثل یه سرباز صفره. شیفتها فشرده هست بعضی بیمارستانها ۱ ماه اول کلا لانگ میذارن برات تهش یه روز آف . نمیدونم چی میخوای بدونی از طرح ولی اگر هدفت کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هست از همین الان شروع کن که دانشجویی چون تو دانشجویی وقت خالی زیاده ولی تو طرح نه. بستگی به بیمارستان و بخش هم داره ولی درحالت کلی من چندتا بیمارستان تو استان خودم دیدم و شیفتها رو زیادی فشردس.خستگی و شب بیداری ها اینام باید اضافه کنی مثلا دیشب شیفت شب بودی امروزت آف هستی فردا دوباره شیفت، امروزت که آفه تو عملا چندین ساعت میخوابی. ولی طرح باقی رشته ها مثل رادیو و آز بنظر من خیلی راحتتره و اینقدر نابود نیست و حینِ کارشون وقت خالی دارن باز. یه پرستار ولی ۷ تا ۱۰تا بیمارو ساپورت میکنه‌.بنظرم از الان شروع کن بعضی دروس مثل ریاضی فیزیکو ببند.موفق باشید.

----------


## s_hosein_p

> اون دوستمون که گفت یه نفر طرحه پرستاریه و داره برا ۱۴۰۰ میخونه خودشون گفتند طرحشو درمانگاه افتاده، درمانگاه اگر بیفتی خیلییییییی راحت تره و وقت برا مطالعه هست که ایشون وقت میکنند دارند میخونند، درمونگاه از شنبه تا چهارشنبه مثل اداری از ساعت ۷ یا ۸صبح تا ۲ ظهر هستی و روز پنجشنبه تا ساعت ۱ ظهر. روزهای تعطیل رسمی تعطیلی از جمله جمعه ها و ... درکل مثل یه کارمند دولتی.  اما طرح تو بیمارستان عملا دهنت آسفالته (ببخشیدا) یه شیفت هایی میدن که نمیتونی نفس بکشی و حرفم نمیتونی بزنی چون بقول خودشون طرحی مثل یه سرباز صفره. شیفتها فشرده هست بعضی بیمارستانها ۱ ماه اول کلا لانگ میذارن برات تهش یه روز آف . نمیدونم چی میخوای بدونی از طرح ولی اگر هدفت کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هست از همین الان شروع کن که دانشجویی چون تو دانشجویی وقت خالی زیاده ولی تو طرح نه. بستگی به بیمارستان و بخش هم داره ولی درحالت کلی من چندتا بیمارستان تو استان خودم دیدم و شیفتها رو زیادی فشردس.خستگی و شب بیداری ها اینام باید اضافه کنی مثلا دیشب شیفت شب بودی امروزت آف هستی فردا دوباره شیفت، امروزت که آفه تو عملا چندین ساعت میخوابی. ولی طرح باقی رشته ها مثل رادیو و آز بنظر من خیلی راحتتره و اینقدر نابود نیست و حینِ کارشون وقت خالی دارن باز. یه پرستار ولی ۷ تا ۱۰تا بیمارو ساپورت میکنه‌.بنظرم از الان شروع کن بعضی دروس مثل ریاضی فیزیکو ببند.موفق باشید.


خب همین دیگه من حدودا خرداد 1400 عرصم تموم میشه، میخواسم بدونم چجوری اقدام کنم که نهایت دو ماه بعد طرحم شروع شه و درمانگاه رفتن چجوریه

----------


## s_hosein_p

Up

----------


## nikman

> من یکیو میشناسم تو طرح پرستاریه وبرای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ داره میخونه


خدا به راه راست هدایتش کنه!

----------


## nikman

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من این مهرماه وارد ترم 7 میشم و سال دیگه یجورایی طرح شروع میشه 
> 
> خواستم بدونم کسی اطلاع داره که طرح پرستاری به چه شکله؟؟
> من میخوام سربازی و طرح و باهم بگذرونم... 
> 
> و اینکه تو این مدت برای کنکور 1402 بخونم و شرکت کنم 
> بنظرتون اگر موقع کنکور هنوز تو طرح باشم مشکل پیش میاد؟؟
> 
> ...


برادر!
تو که دوسش نداری،چرا رفتی خوندیش که بعد چند سال دوباره کنکور بدی؟
یا من جایی رو اشتباه متوجه شدم از حرفات؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> یچیزی برام خیلی جالبه اونم اینکه اکثر دانشجوهای پرستاری که میشناسم تو فکر کنکور مجدد هستن دلیلشو میشه بگید؟یعنی پرستاری خیلی بده و غیر قابل تحمل؟


والا من که انشالله از آبان یا بهمن وارد پرستاری میشم ، از الان به فکر کنکور مجددم.
چون قلبم برا پزشکی میتپه...

----------


## telma_alen

> برادر!
> تو که دوسش نداری،چرا رفتی خوندیش که بعد چند سال دوباره کنکور بدی؟
> یا من جایی رو اشتباه متوجه شدم از حرفات؟


یه سوال ذهنمو مشغول کرده
خودت چه رشته ای هستی؟؟؟دانشجو بودی که دوباره میخوای کنکور بدی یا دانش اموزی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> برادر!
> تو که دوسش نداری،چرا رفتی خوندیش که بعد چند سال دوباره کنکور بدی؟
> یا من جایی رو اشتباه متوجه شدم از حرفات؟


دوست گرامی من یا باید میرفتم سربازی یا میومدم این رشته، سوال و پرسشم که کردم گفتن رشته خوبیه و فلان ولی یه چیزو تا نری توش نمیفهمی، انصرافم بخاطر خانواده نمیتونم بدم میخوام مدرکو بگیرم و توی طرح بخونم چون چیزی برای از دست دادن ندارم

----------

